
The Intelligence Community Will Monitor Wearables to Find the Perfect Spy - jonbaer
http://www.nextgov.com/emerging-tech/2016/06/intelligence-community-will-monitor-wearables-find-perfect-spy/129555/
======
revelation
Of course the vast majority of "spys" are balding 40 year olds that drive
their import car onto the enormous parking lot of the NSA and walk inside to
massage data in a disjunct ecosystem of Java CRUD applications and the
occasional "runs best with IE6" website.

------
imglorp
This smells like PR misdirection hooey.

Trackers are far more useful as supplemental collection devices against
targets: where are they going, uphill or down, are they nervous when crossing
a border, etc.

